
To Jupyter and Beyond: Interactive Data Science at Scale with OmniSci - domoritz
https://www.omnisci.com/blog/to-jupyter-and-beyond-data-science-with-omnisci
======
shikharja
Looks very interesting. But when would I want to use OmniSciDB and OmniSci
charts? I am not a working data scientist so my understanding here is limited.

~~~
randyzwitch
OmniSciDB is useful when you need really high-performance from a relational
database. Think <100ms query times over billions of records. This level of
performance is useful for streaming use cases, operations, repeated drilling
into subsets of data, etc.. Note that OmniSciDB refers to the open-source
relational database portion of our product.

Using any of the OmniSci open-source charting libraries is useful when you
want to do something using only OmniSciDB (i.e. not wanting to purchase
Enterprise Edition), or when you want to create a custom visualization that
isn't provided by OmniSci Immerse (our commercial visualization tool). Some of
the work referenced in the blog post was in partnership with the creators of
the Vega.js library as research into high-frame rate and large data
interactivity in browser visualization

~~~
lmeyerov
RE:Streaming, Graphistry wrote much of the Apache Arrow JS lib to optimize for
this case of streaming GPU DBs -> GPU browser frontends, you can see a pretty
striking before/after here: [https://www.graphistry.com/blog/experiencing-the-
future-of-g...](https://www.graphistry.com/blog/experiencing-the-future-of-
gpu-analytics-using-nvidia-rapids-and-graphistry) . JS networking devs _can_
handwrite that stuff.. but it stinks, and this way, everyone benefits. I
recall Vega folks had some fun experiments with GPU DB -> CPU frontends here
(ended up part of an HCI or VLDB paper?), not sure what happened since. Our
production focus on that layer is now more on scaling up node js cpu+gpu code
<> pydata GPU code (Nvidia RAPIDS).

For OmniSci folks: Cool to see Jupyter embedded! Our more advanced users love
this path, but we find versioning & team collab tricky in big enterprise
settings, so every additional company and (hopefully) contributor here should
help. Getting there :)

